# New Board Yes PYL vs NS Cobra vs Rome Anthem



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well I think those 3 boards would do what you're looking to do with some variation in stiffness - the bigger question would be what kind of camber profile you prefer to ride. All 3 have different profiles:

Yes PYL: Camrock profile...camber between the bindings, rocker after the bindings.

NS Cobra: NS RC profile...rocker between and under the bindings, camber thru to the transition area.

Rome Anthem: traditional camber profile.

If you've never ridden a board with rocker between the bindings you might want to demo first.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> Well I think those 3 boards would do what you're looking to do with some variation in stiffness - the bigger question would be what kind of camber profile you prefer to ride. All 3 have different profiles:
> 
> Yes PYL: Camrock profile...camber between the bindings, rocker after the bindings.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I've only ridden my current board. I constantly read about the hybrid boards and I sort of scratch my head. I understand the concept, I just haven't strapped one on and tried it. Is the ride that much more different. Does it feel like the nose is riding higher? Is the turn intitiation that much more difficult? Being in Miami, I can't really take a day and ride it out. If I was to try a demo, I'd burn a day of my short trip just trying something new. It's a gamble, but knowing myself, once I invest, I will commit and ride the hell out of the choice.

I bought the Rome Anthem knowing nothing about Camber, I just went for it and got used to it. I've managed to enjoy it very much.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Jes-Z said:


> I bought the Rome Anthem knowing nothing about Camber, I just went for it and got used to it. I've managed to enjoy it very much.


if you still enjoy it and will keep it in your now quiver of 2, why not go for something a little more different. 
YES PYL is a directional board that loves powder and graphics look rad in my opinion that would be my choice.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> if you still enjoy it and will keep it in your now quiver of 2, why not go for something a little more different.
> YES PYL is a directional board that loves powder and graphics look rad in my opinion that would be my choice.


I will keep it, but it's got some pretty gnarly gashes on the edges from learning how to ride and then finally getting decent. It's going to be a decoration in my house eventually. Lol

This is my board fresh from a day at Snowbird.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jes-Z said:


> To be honest, I've only ridden my current board. I constantly read about the hybrid boards and I sort of scratch my head. I understand the concept, I just haven't strapped one on and tried it. Is the ride that much more different. Does it feel like the nose is riding higher? Is the turn intitiation that much more difficult? Being in Miami, I can't really take a day and ride it out. If I was to try a demo, I'd burn a day of my short trip just trying something new. It's a gamble, but knowing myself, once I invest, I will commit and ride the hell out of the choice.
> 
> I bought the Rome Anthem knowing nothing about Camber, I just went for it and got used to it. I've managed to enjoy it very much.


I think you would like the Yes PYL - I ride a Yes board, the greats, with the same camrock profile and love it. You'll get the stability you've been used to with your old camber board and you'll also get the benefits of the rocker tech in the pow etc. The cobra also gets great reviews but I think you should demo if you can before you splash the 550 bills or whatever it costs. I think the Yes board would be just as good and give you all you want.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Ditto on the PYL, however I love the nidecker (Yes, jones, etc.) camrock profile, so maybe i'm a bit biased... :dunno:

Either way, demo if you can, if not - find a place with a good return policy and be "that guy"...


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok, I'm leaning towards the PYL.

Now the question is, where can I get one?

Not too many Nidecker deals down in South Florida.

Any of you guys have someone you recommend online?


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Jes-Z said:


> Ok, I'm leaning towards the PYL.
> 
> Now the question is, where can I get one?
> 
> ...


Looks like evo and dogfunk both carry it - both are good bets.


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

I made a big jump when I upgraded boards. I went from a Morrow rail to the NS Cobra. let me say that I was able to kill it on Baker last year. I love, love, love the Cobra.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

PYL. Its the flex you're looking for, camrock is generally more stable than RC and floats better than traditional camber. Thr only other board I'd add would be the Flow Blackout or Salomon Man's board. Take a look and see what you think.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow! I found this site called "the clymb" and they have a few Yes boards for a wicked price. They have the 2014 Jackpot for $249.99.

The only PYL they have is the 2011-2012 though.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Any of you guys ride the Yes Big City?

I found one online for $229. From what I read it's perfect for my riding style. I love powder but I don't always find it. Maybe it might be better suited for me and the cost is do good I might have to jump on it.


----------



## hhanson (Aug 10, 2013)

I've got a Yes PYL 161 wide for sale if your interested.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

You have a week to ride, and it's planned on your vacation, not the weather. I do the same thing, but do 2 trips for about 18 days. Same limits though, the weather is the weather. My point is that the odds of deep pow at a resort for a 6 day window are small, and even when it happens it's inches not feet.

I would pick a board accordingly. Getting a full on powder freeride deck would not be ideal. A powder/freeride oriented all mountain would be a better choice.

Based on what you say you want to ride, and because it matches what I look for almost exactly, I would recommend the cobra. Plenty stable at speed, quick edge to edge and turn initiation makes it great in trees, and it holds a line on hard pack/ice well. Middle of the road on stiffness, so it's not a stiff ass plank that takes a lot of work.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

hhanson said:


> I've got a Yes PYL 161 wide for sale if your interested.


That would be great but I'm 5'7, 155lbs. A 161 wide board would be huge for me
me. Thanks though GLWS.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

kaborkian said:


> You have a week to ride, and it's planned on your vacation, not the weather. I do the same thing, but do 2 trips for about 18 days. Same limits though, the weather is the weather. My point is that the odds of deep pow at a resort for a 6 day window are small, and even when it happens it's inches not feet.
> 
> I would pick a board accordingly. Getting a full on powder freeride deck would not be ideal. A powder/freeride oriented all mountain would be a better choice.
> 
> Based on what you say you want to ride, and because it matches what I look for almost exactly, I would recommend the cobra. Plenty stable at speed, quick edge to edge and turn initiation makes it great in trees, and it holds a line on hard pack/ice well. Middle of the road on stiffness, so it's not a stiff ass plank that takes a lot of work.


Thanks for the advice. I will consider it.

The PYL was a choice because of its ability to go anywhere, but I keep hearing it's more of a powder board that happens to be good elsewhere.

Hmmmm.....decisions.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Jes-Z said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will consider it.
> 
> The PYL was a choice because of its ability to go anywhere, but I keep hearing it's more of a powder board that happens to be good elsewhere.
> 
> Hmmmm.....decisions.


Exactly, as opposed to an all mountain board that happens to be good in powder


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

kaborkian said:


> Exactly, as opposed to an all mountain board that happens to be good in powder


Any thoughts on the Yes Big City (formerly the Optimist)?

I found one on the Clymb for $229 and the same board won Good Wood in 2011


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Jes-Z said:


> Any thoughts on the Yes Big City (formerly the Optimist)?
> 
> I found one on the Clymb for $229 and the same board won Good Wood in 2011


Disclaimer: haven't ridden it. But comparing numbers with the cobra, the big city has a shorter effective edge and shorter sidecut radius. Advertised as freestyle as well. From this, I would call it an all mountain board that can be used in the park. Won't hold edge on ice as well, and won't make long carves as well either, but should be better for butter/jib etc. Doesn't sound like a good fit for you to me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

kaborkian said:


> Exactly, as opposed to an all mountain board that happens to be good in powder


The PYL is an all mountain board that's also good in powder. It's by no means a "powder" board.

And talking about the Cobra vs the Big City, camber profile. The Big City is camber under/between the feet. The Cobra is rocker between the feet. Camrock is more powerful on edge than rocker camber. Its the freeride deck. Its meant to go super fast. Which means its designed to be stable. It will make tight turns and long drawn out ones just fine.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Jes-Z said:


> Any thoughts on the Yes Big City (formerly the Optimist)?
> 
> I found one on the Clymb for $229 and the same board won Good Wood in 2011


Great board at a steal of a price these days. I didn't find it quite as stiff as the PYL or as freeride oriented, but still a real charger. 

Big fan of camrock myself.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I have the Yes Big City. It's exactly as described here; an all mountain cruiser that floats well in fresh snow. But I do miss a poppier tail that's in a cambered deck. I just haven't adjusted to the softer tail in a camrock board. I need to find the right way to pop it.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Peyto said:


> Great board at a steal of a price these days. I didn't find it quite as stiff as the PYL or as freeride oriented, but still a real charger.
> 
> Big fan of camrock myself.





tonicusa said:


> I have the Yes Big City. It's exactly as described here; an all mountain cruiser that floats well in fresh snow. But I do miss a poppier tail that's in a cambered deck. I just haven't adjusted to the softer tail in a camrock board. I need to find the right way to pop it.



Hmmm....my Rome Anthem is pretty stiff. I'd say 7 out of 10.

Where do you think the Big City is in terms of flex?

Seems like everyone loves the Camrock because I have yet to see a negative comment about it.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I have an old Rome Anthem, its a great classic free ride board. But if you've been riding a while you will be able to rip a carve on most anything. I must admit that I like how camrock really let's you point the board and move through crud that a cambered board would slam into if you weren't up on your edge. I find myself leaving my cambered boards for the days when there is no snow at all and Im just going to be carving hardpack. Otherwise the camrock adds a lot more fun and maneuverability to free riding. And Im a camber-holic.

I've noticed a lot of the companies are rushing to add new profiles that are similar to camrock, camber under foot and loose tips, K2 and Salomon are doing it this year and Rossignol has been for awhile. I wouldn't be surprised to see Burton come up with a version especially since Flying V has been meh.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> I have an old Rome Anthem, its a great classic free ride board. But if you've been riding a while you will be able to rip a carve on most anything. I must admit that I like how camrock really let's you point the board and move through crud that a cambered board would slam into if you weren't up on your edge. I find myself leaving my cambered boards for the days when there is no snow at all and Im just going to be carving hardpack. Otherwise the camrock adds a lot more fun and maneuverability to free riding. And Im a camber-holic.
> 
> I've noticed a lot of the companies are rushing to add new profiles that are similar to camrock, camber under foot and loose tips, K2 and Salomon are doing it this year and Rossignol has been for awhile. I wouldn't be surprised to see Burton come up with a version especially since Flying V has been meh.


Wow! So I'm definitely in for a treat when I upgrade. I've only known classic Camber and I feel like getting a lesson for a couple hours to get used to the new setup lol.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Lessons are always a great thing for riders of any level to do. That said, you will find the camrock very similar to regular camber. It will take but one run for you to become accustomed. The Big City has the asymmetric heel side cut which I love. You don't have to move your weight much to get a nice heel turn.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> Lessons are always a great thing for riders of any level to do. That said, you will find the camrock very similar to regular camber. It will take but one run for you to become accustomed. The Big City has the asymmetric heel side cut which I love. You don't have to move your weight much to get a nice heel turn.


I'm a huge believer in lessons to help you progress as a rider. I've even done a Winter Day Camp at Woodward at Copper. It was a great experience and I even put down a 360 off a jump in one day. Thanks to my coach Colin Spencer (Now a rider for Yes Snowboards, one of the reasons I even heard about them).

I'm 31, lessons are a must go get better in a short period.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Nivek said:


> The PYL is an all mountain board that's also good in powder. It's by no means a "powder" board.
> 
> And talking about the Cobra vs the Big City, camber profile. The Big City is camber under/between the feet. The Cobra is rocker between the feet. Camrock is more powerful on edge than rocker camber. Its the freeride deck. Its meant to go super fast. Which means its designed to be stable. It will make tight turns and long drawn out ones just fine.


Would you say a PYL and a cobra are comparable then? PYL is advertised as a stiffer and more on the freeride side than a cobra is.

Again, see my "I haven't ridden the big city" comment, but the big city seems to be advertised as softer, park side of all mountain as compared to cobra.

Limited experience here, came from a ns premier f1 to a cobra, had it in my head that the PYL was an f1 class board.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

kaborkian said:


> Would you say a PYL and a cobra are comparable then? PYL is advertised as a stiffer and more on the freeride side than a cobra is.
> 
> Again, see my "I haven't ridden the big city" comment, but the big city seems to be advertised as softer, park side of all mountain as compared to cobra.
> 
> Limited experience here, came from a ns premier f1 to a cobra, had it in my head that the PYL was an f1 class board.


The Yes Big City Review by The Good Ride

There's the review for the Big City and thats why I'm thinking of going with it because of my specific situation.

I've ridden such a stiff board in the Rome Anthem, that maybe just a little more flex would be fun.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

That review is dead on. I own the Anthem (5 years old) and 2012 Big City. It's an enjoyable transition. I even go back and forth. If there is just no snow (groomers, hardpack) I find myself going back to full camber. Anything fresh and that Big City is fun and very familiar to full camber.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> That review is dead on. I own the Anthem (5 years old) and 2012 Big City. It's an enjoyable transition. I even go back and forth. If there is just no snow (groomers, hardpack) I find myself going back to full camber. Anything fresh and that Big City is fun and very familiar to full camber.


What does your anthem look like? We might be in the same exact scenario?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> The Big City has the asymmetric heel side cut which I love.


Nope. Sure doesn't. YES only has one board with an asymmetric side-cut... The Asym (or previous years called The Greats).

I have about 50 days on The Big City. It is NOT on the park side of all mountain. Not even close. It has a directional flex, a healthy setback and "freeride camrock" meaning there is more rocker in the nose than in the tail. It is soft in compairison to the classic stiff freeride boards, but the flex of it and the 2013 PYL(white with wolf/human) are quite similar. 

The concept and progression was that in 2012, the PYL(mountain/green graphic) was a stiff freeride board and the Big City had the same geometry, but with a slightly softer flex and no taper. In 2013, they merged the two profiles giving the PYL a softer flex profile close to that of the Big City, but keeping the taper, setback and mellowmagne of the old PYL. 

If we were talking "out of 10" flex, the big city is around a 6-6.5, but torsionally it's softer. Payto is right, its not quite as stiff as the PYL, but is still a real charger. I ride that board on everything but the knee deep days and it is fantastic. For the price they are on the clymb right now, I would not hesitate to pick one up at all.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Banjo said:


> Nope. Sure doesn't. YES only has one board with an asymmetric side-cut... The Asym (or previous years called The Greats).
> 
> I have about 50 days on The Big City. It is NOT on the park side of all mountain. Not even close. It has a directional flex, a healthy setback and "freeride camrock" meaning there is more rocker in the nose than in the tail. It is soft in compairison to the classic stiff freeride boards, but the flex of it and the 2013 PYL(white with wolf/human) are quite similar.
> 
> ...


Right on!!! Thanks for this. Next Friday I'm going to place the order on the big city.

Say I do have a nice powder day during my week, will the big city hold? I always have my board set back. I'm more of a directional guy.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

quote "YES only has one board with an asymmetric side-cut... The Asym (or previous years called The Greats)."

This isn't quite accurate. The Trouble has it. And I suspect there is something here with this Big City.

My Yes Big City definitely has something going on with the sidecut on the heel edge. I have ridden asymmetrical boards before and this definitely feels like one. It's ridiculous how responsive the heelside cut is. I know they have asymm on some of their boards that they don't tout much like the Trouble etc. Either way the heelside on this thing is great, I've been riding for 20 years and I don't need a website to tell me about a sidecut.

I find the board a little soft and it's nowhere near as stiff or hard charging as any of my cambered boards (Anthem, Aftermath, Agent) but it still rips in a very responsive and fun way. It floats better on fresh and the setback is less annoying than in a traditional cambered board say like a Burton Super model etc.

I love this thing. I just wish it had a stiffer tail for booters and the park. This thing is easy to ride in the park, I'm on a 156. Especially if you are used to hitting the jump line on directional twins with some setback. It's pretty easy to land switch on this thing especially because it's such a forgiving ride. My Rome Agent is stiffer poppier and with full camber you have to be a lot more careful landing spins even with a 2 degree base bevel.

Banjo's rating of the flex sounds dead on to me. I'm interested in picking up The Greats for more of a booter/pipe board.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> quote "YES only has one board with an asymmetric side-cut... The Asym (or previous years called The Greats)."
> 
> This isn't quite accurate. The Trouble has it. And I suspect there is something here with this Big City.
> 
> ...


How tall & Weight are you Tonic?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> This isn't quite accurate. The Trouble has it. And I suspect there is something here with this Big City.
> 
> My Yes Big City definitely has something going on with the sidecut on the heel edge.
> 
> Either way the heelside on this thing is great, I've been riding for 20 years and I don't need a website to tell me about a sidecut.


Apparently you do, because both the Big City and Trouble do not have an asymmetrical sidecut. Trace it out on a piece of paper or something if you truly dont believe the factory specs that clearly state one sidecut radius. The trouble has the "disrupted sidecut" (mellow magne) but the same on both sides. 

In addition, what if you rode the other way(goofy vs regular)...they would have to tell you which side was which or it would defeat the purpose. Furthermore, to have a board with *setback* and an asym-sidecut makes no sense as it would need to come in "Goofy" or "Regular", so please check your 20 year ego and not give people false information.

Anyhow, to Jes-Z about pow days: if you have it set back, you wont have any issues at all, I came from full camber before I went with this, and my first 3 days were in 2+ ft of snow. night and day compared to camber, float was/is amazing and to this day ill only bust out my pow board for those days when its truly bottomless.....shame they arent that often! 
What makes the BC so good is how good it is everywhere...from a pow line straight onto a groomed trail/cattrack to the crappiest chopped out garbage moguls.

Edit: fyi i am 5'9 190lbs and on a 158. spend alot of time in the trees, and am glad i didnt go bigger.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Banjo said:


> Apparently you do, because both the Big City and Trouble do not have an asymmetrical sidecut. Trace it out on a piece of paper or something if you truly dont believe the factory specs that clearly state one sidecut radius. The trouble has the "disrupted sidecut" (mellow magne) but the same on both sides.
> 
> In addition, what if you rode the other way(goofy vs regular)...they would have to tell you which side was which or it would defeat the purpose. Furthermore, to have a board with *setback* and an asym-sidecut makes no sense as it would need to come in "Goofy" or "Regular", so please check your 20 year ego and not give people false information.
> 
> ...


I currently ride a 156. I'm 5'7" 160lbs. I figure I should just stay that size since I'm used to throwing it around although trying to swing it around in a jump is really tough for me. But I did land a 360 last year. I swear I felt like Shaun White for a second in midair and that was on my Anthem. Lol


I'm pretty convinced with the price and ride I'm looking for the Big City is my new board. Can't wait. So stoked!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Jes-Z said:


> I swear I felt like Shaun White for a second in midair and that was on my Anthem. Lol
> 
> I'm pretty convinced with the price and ride I'm looking for the Big City is my new board. Can't wait. So stoked!


You tweaked your ankle and didnt ride the next day?

You'll love it man, I think you are bang on with the 156.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

No ego here "Banjo". You were just one of those slightly "jerkish" internet guys that jumped all over my post saying the Asymm or The Greats was the only asymmetrical board in the YES line.

I was far more cool and polite in pointing out that I believed you were mistaken. Still you responded like a know-it-all that the Trouble is not asymm. I had contacted Yes a couple of weeks ago because I wanted to purchase that board, they said it was. Here is the description as well. You can be knowledgable without turning shit into a contest. But I guess any guy that post his dog Banjo is going to be a bit of a dick

I'm a bit of one too. No harm, just busting balls. I love the Big City.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Banjo said:


> You tweaked your ankle and didnt ride the next day?
> 
> You'll love it man, I think you are bang on with the 156.


Hahaha! I was watching today. He didn't look happy sitting with his foot in a bucket. They have been throwing down on the Dew Tour. So awesome.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Jes-Z said:


> How tall & Weight are you Tonic?



I'm 6' 175 pounds. I ride the 156. Just rode it for a week in Park City and now I'm back on the Ice Coast at Stratton and its fine. I like narrower waist widths though too and I ride 24.9 a lot. My Burton Aftermath 158 is 24.9 and holds a slightly better edge but the Yes is more fun in a lot of situations. But I'm also getting old..


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Where'd you get that image from....I only ask because I am still 100% certain the trouble is not an asymmetrical sidecut board. I've had it in my hands. It isn't. That you contacted Yes and they said it was asym is also odd b/c all the specs on it (both last years and this years) claim it with the same sidecut on both sides including their current website.

But enough! Let us unite over our love of the Big City, and leave the Littlest Hobo out of this!!! (honestly, learn a little about 1980s canadian television....)

Edit: I see you nabbed that image from Dogfunk....slightly contradicting info considering right next to that text, they post the specs which clearly show one sidecut. You cant have a board with asym sidecut and not label it on the board.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

No worries. I'm not all worked up about it. I'm old I know who little Hobo is

Nothing surprises me from these snowboard companies, especially because in the past production has been out of their hands. I just know that it's pretty easy to have a different sidecut radius on one side of a board without it being visually noticeable. I'm sure if you studied it someone might notice. 

And while YES has had a spotty track record production-wise I do agree that an asymmetrical directional board would be a real F-You to goofy riders. But I just can't get over the heel-side edge on my Big City. It is so effortless, I really have to back off my forward lean. It's so noticeably different from a cambered board. Whereas I don't find the toeside that noticeably different. Have you experienced this? Is it something unique to The Big City or camrock? I really like it, I don't need asymm with this kind of responsiveness.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I just noticed a large difference in the overall way it rode, I was on old Options and shit like that. it was a huge change. I found it held onto a carve real good, you could pin it into a carve line and it would just stay there. I didnt specifically find a difference in one side to another....perhaps when you mounted up your bindings, they centered your foot a bit better over the board :dunno:

If you really want to blow your mind....pair it with a set of NOW bindings. Game changer.

Edit: I know there were some issues coming from the nidecker factory in the early years with inserts being in the wrong spot and such, the 2012s were the last ones made there before they moved away from nidecker.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Banjo said:


> I just noticed a large difference in the overall way it rode, I was on old Options and shit like that. it was a huge change. I found it held onto a carve real good, you could pin it into a carve line and it would just stay there. I didnt specifically find a difference in one side to another....perhaps when you mounted up your bindings, they centered your foot a bit better over the board :dunno:
> 
> If you really want to blow your mind....pair it with a set of NOW bindings. Game changer.
> 
> Edit: I know there were some issues coming from the nidecker factory in the early years with inserts being in the wrong spot and such, the 2012s were the last ones made there before they moved away from nidecker.



Now you got me wondering if these boards on the clymb are left overs from 2012 that have issuses.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

It wasnt so much that a large chunk of them had issues, there were just anomolies that were found by a few people. Just look as soon as you get it to see that the inserts are in the right spots, and that it actually has camber. If it seems messed up, return it. simple!


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Banjo said:


> It wasnt so much that a large chunk of them had issues, there were just anomolies that were found by a few people. Just look as soon as you get it to see that the inserts are in the right spots, and that it actually has camber. If it seems messed up, return it. simple!


From what I read on the clymb, there are final sales. No returns.

Now I'm really worried! Lol


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

I picked up '12 great dudes off the clymb, was in great shape. Only thing I could see was a light scuff on the top sheet. 

Rides a-may-zing! (Paired with NOW IPOs).


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

How's the pop in it. The 2012 is supposed to be softer and less camber than 2013.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Way poppier than my buddies NS legacy, my ultralight (obviously), and my old Rossi one magtek... That's about all I can compare it to.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok, after much back and forth and trying to make a decision. I'm going with the Yes Big City because the price is too good to pass up.

I will post pics when it arrives.:yahoo:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jes-Z said:


> Ok, after much back and forth and trying to make a decision. I'm going with the Yes Big City because the price is too good to pass up.
> 
> I will post pics when it arrives.:yahoo:


Good choice. I think you'll love it. :thumbsup:



tonicusa said:


> And while YES has had a spotty track record production-wise I do agree that an asymmetrical directional board would be a real F-You to goofy riders. But I just can't get over the heel-side edge on my Big City.


True. On their greats true twin asym series they clearly mark the heelside so no matter if you are goofy or not.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Got the board in the mail today. I'd say it about 98% brand spanking new. Lol.

There was a small scuff/scratch on the tail about 2 inches long and about 2mm wide. So the top deck wasn't perfect. Lol.

The bottom had a few scuffs but I'm not worried. The wax will cover them.

Overall, I think the deal with The Clymb was too good to pass up.

The board is slightly more flexible than my Rome Anthem which is exactly what I wanted. Can't wait to try it out.

Top


Bottom


I also started to do some Indo Board excersizes to improve my ankle stability and endurance. Here's a video of me doing it.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

131441 said:


> I made a big jump when I upgraded boards. I went from a Morrow rail to the NS Cobra. let me say that I was able to kill it on Baker last year. I love, love, love the Cobra.


A PYL is a big mountain board. Are you sure that's what you want? A Cobra would be a better choice, or maybe a Heritage if you like the NS line.

If you want Yes, and ASYM could be great.


----------



## lkblack (Dec 27, 2012)

So following on from Jenny Jones winning bronze in slopestyle at Sochi, a UK vendor offered a celebratory 30% discount on all snowboards they had in stock. They had a new Yes Big City 158 which was already discounted, so I could not resist the bargain price...

Reading these posts now, I'm wondering if it will be too long for me? I'm 5'11" and tip the scales at around 160lbs - I already have a NS Proto CT in 154, which I love (after detuning tip and tail), however I am not as comfortable on it at speed as I was on my old Salomon Official 158.

My plan is to keep the Yes Big City in the quiver for fresh and charging days, then use the Proto for more playing around and park days. Does the Yes Big City in 158 fit the bill here? I am asking as I still have time to send it back! Any advice gratefully received...unfortunately I won't be able to try out the Yes board till March, when it will be too late to return it


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey guys, I got back from my trip on Sunday. 

I have to say that the Yes Big City was amazing. It had the perfect amount of flex and I centered the stance. I did ride some powder with it but I should've set the stance back further, but I had a great time either way. I have to say the board is really fast. Even faster than I thought. It was great fun and I love it. So happy with my purchase.


----------

